# DVD from Kelly Worden



## Karl (Sep 2, 2007)

HI does someone knows his dvd "Destroy, Trap, Lock - Secrets of Limb Destruction, Trapping, and Joint Locking ???

maybe a short feedback
Thanks


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 24, 2007)

DTL is a great video and I highly recomened it to any one wanting to expand their locking abilities. You will find it very informative. A must have for the serious Modern Arnis student! Brad


----------

